# Rooted DX having GPS problems



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

Since I rooted my DX and loaded CM7 my GPS has not really worked. For some reason Maps and Latitude can find my location, but weather apps and other apps that can search for my location receive GPS errors. I downloaded and installed GPS Status but it won't even load the radar (which I assume needs GPS), it just continues showing the loading circle. I've double and triple checked that GPS and Network location boxes are checked in the phone settings so I know GPS is turned on.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

This

Boot into recovery, wipe dalvik cache
Install file from above and reboot

*Read the ROM's thread before posting questions that have been amended in future instances.
Please and Thanks*


----------



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok I'm running stock cm7 and didn't see it in the threads. Thanks for the shadow link and the help


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Some how we need a post that people should download the nightlies.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i made a tutorial addon in the developer area on the nightlies OP and CM4DX OP and also a seperate sticky supporting it.


----------

